# Looking for a Bagua school in Portland, OR



## JBrainard (Jun 30, 2006)

Unfortunatly, Jesse Cole's Portland Bagua seems to have closed. Does any one know who is the best (if any) teacher of Bagua in the Portland Metro area?


----------



## Gaoguy (Jun 30, 2006)

"Here's the prototype for my flyer, you guys.  I should have a PDF available soon, but thought I'd put this up anyway for folks to check out.   

We're still working on a location, but we have a pay-pal account set up and all that stuff. 

Should be tons' o fun. 

S 





FIRST TIME EVER IN THE NORTHWEST 

MASTER LUO DE XIU PRESENTS THE  BAGUAZHANG OF GAO YISHENG 
SATURDAY AND SUNDAY AUGUST 26/27TH 

DAY ONE WILL CONSIST OF THE FIRST FOUR PRE-HEAVEN CIRCULAR PALM CHANGES OF THE GAO SYSTEM AS WELL AS AN INTRODUCTION TO THE POWERFUL THROWING METHODS OF THIS ART. 

DAY TWO WILL CONSIST OF THE FIRST FOUR SECTIONS OF LINE ONE OF THE POST-HEAVEN LINEAR FORMS COVERING AN ARRAY OF ENTERING TECHNIQUES.  MORE THROWING WILL BE COVERED AND/OR REVIEWED DEPENDING ON TIME. 

LUO DE XIU IS KNOWN WORLD WIDE FOR HIS ABILITIES TO CONVEY THE COMPLEXITIES OF HIS ART AND ITS COMBAT EFFECTIVENESS. 

WHETHER YOU ARE LOOKING FOR AN INTRODUCTION TO THIS VIBRANT, SOPHISTICATED MARTIAL ART FOR HEALTH OR COMBAT, OR SIMPLY TO EXPLORE A DIFFERENT WAY TO AFFECT CHANGE AND APPLY TECHNIQUE IN A MARTIAL CONTEXT, THEN THIS SEMINAR IS FOR YOU. 

FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CONTACT EITHER: 
SHAWN SEGLER AT 503-768-4437 OR shawn_segler@yahoo.com 
OR LINCOLN SNYDER AT 415-948-4750 
PRICE IS $175 DOLLARS FOR BOTH DAYS OR 100 DOLLARS FOR ONE DAY. 
SPACE IS LIMITED.  WE LOOK FORWARD TO HEARING FROM YOU.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 30, 2006)

The only CMA oriented stuff I know of in Portland is Straight Blast Gym. Sorry.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 30, 2006)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> The only CMA oriented stuff I know of in Portland is Straight Blast Gym. Sorry.


 
Thank you. There are actually tons of CMA classes in and around Portland, just no Bagua except in some general internal arts classes. Maybe it's just me, but I'd rather learn one thing well than many things half-assed.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 30, 2006)

JBrainard said:
			
		

> Thank you. There are actually tons of CMA classes in and around Portland, just no Bagua except in some general internal arts classes. Maybe it's just me, but I'd rather learn one thing well than many things half-assed.


 
I feel you. Or what I learn has to compliment a hole in what I already know. I'm in PDX frequently, was ther last weekend actually, and I've been trying to cut out some time to check out Quest and Northwest Fighting Arts. They are the closest to what I do now. I've been to SBG and found it to be too, well, JKDie.

Sorry about the tangent. Good luck, I love Portland.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 30, 2006)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> I'm in PDX frequently, was ther last weekend actually, and I've been trying to cut out some time to check out Quest and Northwest Fighting Arts.


 
FYI, Quest and Oregon Martial Arts Club in Tigard have been churning out some pro fighters. I don't know the reputation of Nothwest Fighting Arts.


----------

